# The Awesome Davey P 6000th Post Giveaway is here!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I accidentally missed it by a couple of posts, but..... The Awesome Davey P 6000th Post Giveaway is here! :yahoo:

As it's a bit of a milestone, I thought it's time to offer up something half decent, so the prize for this one is this very nice Fossil Speedway chronograph, which was kindly donated to me by Bruce a while ago:










It's in nice clean overall condition, with just the usual feint desk-diver marks on the case and bracelet from normal wear. Bruce had fitted a new crystal prior to sending it, so that is pristine. I've worn it a handful of times, and it looks great on the wrist. The movement is quartz (obviously!). It all works as it should, and keeps perfect time, as you'd expect.

Size is approx 40mm excluding crown, and the bracelet is sized to 7.5" with a couple of adjustment holes left on the clasp, adding another 5mm approx. I can't remember if there are any spare links, but I'll have a look and if I find some I'll add a comment on here. I'll include one of my Fossil tins as well, so if the winner doesn't like it I guess you could flog it fairly easily on ebay for around 40-ish quid 

Here's a close-up of the dial, showing the unmarked crystal:










*Terms and conditions of the prize draw:*

All you have to do to enter "The Awesome Davey P 6000th Post Giveaway" is add a comment on here, describing in great detail what a smashing bloke I am. This won't influence the outcome of the draw, which will be the usual "random name picked out the hat" (nothing too sophisticated around here... :tongue: ), but it will give me a good laugh anyway. Any insults or negative comments will still be included in the prize draw, but I reserve the right to put your name on a much smaller strip of paper than those members who take the wise decision to shower me with compliments... Judges decision is final, obviously, and the organiser may add extra terms and conditions at any time if required :laugh:

I will let this run for a week, which gives everyone plenty of time to think about all the nice things they can say about me 

Good luck guys :rltrlt:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ok here goes,

You are a wonderfully, giving,
person inside and out;
A thoughtful, treasured,
friend without a doubt.

And I just wanted to say thank you, when I win
from my sick bed.

that should get me a big piece of paper with my name on :laugh: :laugh:

deano


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

deano1956 said:


> ok here goes,
> 
> You are a wonderfully, giving,
> person inside and out;
> ...


 Now that's a man who knows how to go straight to the top of the leader board :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

"Yes, I think the nominee is unfit to serve as president," Obama said at the White House. "I said so last week [at the Democratic national convention], and he keeps on proving it. The fact that he doesn't appear to have basic knowledge around critical issues in Europe, in the Middle East, in Asia means that he's woefully unprepared to do this job."


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are, What a smashing bloke you are,...

Good enough??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Worst competition ever! :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

In the words of Yosser Hughes (well almost)

Davey, "Gizza a watch!" :laugh:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

@Davey P is an acronym for

Deranged Angry Virgin Envy's Your Penis....!

Do I win the smallest piece of paper?!!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I must have watched too much Harry Potter. Every time I try to write what a great bloke DaveyP is my hand starts to burn and `You must not tell lies' starts to appear. :bash:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*"Cheer up Davey P** I see what others miss You're just a daydream believer Who loves to take the p**s"*

*"Cheer up Davey P The Fossil prize is apt Good God i'm only joking! I'd hate my entry zapped" *

*"Well done Davey P Six Thou's a lot of chatter I hope you keep on posting Because the laugh's you provide do matter" * :thumbs_up:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Davey is a wonderful RLT member.

he participates to he full on the forum ,joining in Every quiz and free draw.

He never complains when he doesn't win and always congratulates the winner and thanks the organiser.

he never keeps league tables as to who has most luck and skill in competitions and is an all round

decent chap.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Davy wot can I ssay to give your Ego a lift . I bet when you go to Austria once month for week the people out there treat you like Royalty which you well and truly deserve

LONG LIVE DAVEY. P


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

DP


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

You're ok .................I suppose.

All my love, Rob....(SWALK)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, this is good stuff, some excellent entries so far, and some interesting insights into what people on here truly think of me, so thanks for that... :laugh:

Contestants at the moment are:



deano1956


SBryantgb (Not sure if his entry was meant to be posted in the Trump debate, but never mind....)


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Keep 'em coming guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you are a great guy:-

When somebody said that you were not fit to sleep with pigs

I defended you - by saying that you were !

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As 'Tim Nice but Dim' used to say.....

'What a thoroughly, bloody nice bloke!'

If that doesn't get my raffle ticket sellotaped to the end of your finger, nothing will! :wicked:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As 'Tim Nice but Dim' used to say.....
> 
> 'What a thoroughly, bloody nice bloke!'
> 
> If that doesn't get my raffle ticket sellotaped to the end of your finger, nothing will! :wicked:


 New rule: No sellotape or ANY OTHER FORMS OF BLATANT CHEATING will be used during the draw procedure.... Subject to the organiser's discretion, of course :naughty:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

One of the good guys is Davey P!










Cheers Martin


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

DaveyP is an awesome bloke and something of a legend on TWF. His comments on the legality of all competitions held on the forum are worth the price of membership (free) alone.

Cheers matey


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Latest list of prize draw entrants is now:



deano1956


SBryantgb (Not sure if his entry was meant to be posted in the Trump debate, but never mind....)


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


The draw will take place on Thursday morning, so that should give everyone plenty of time to get their entry in.

:rltrlt:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I can add nothing to what has already been bestowed, other than.......

Saint @Davey P


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

They said you weren't fit to eat with pigs, I said you were...... :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> I can add nothing to what has already been bestowed, other than.......
> 
> Saint @Davey P


 Oh stop it, that's just too much mate.... :blush: (Your entry might be written on an extra large strip of paper...)


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

How about DaveyP for Pope?

Yes I think Pope P has a ring to it! You could walk around letting people kiss your hand and say unto them 'btw, do you like my new quartz?'


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Timez Own said:


> How about DaveyP for Pope?
> 
> Yes I think Pope P has a ring to it! You could walk around letting people kiss your hand and say unto them 'btw, do you like my new quartz?'


 I'm not religious, not even a little bit, so that suggestion is likely to gain you a slightly smaller strip of paper than most on here so far.... :tongue:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I'm not religious, not even a little bit, so that suggestion is likely to gain you a slightly smaller strip of paper than most on here so far.... :tongue:


 You don't have to be religious to be a religious leader.

My father said 'do as I say, not as I do!'

Think of the power Davey? :notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Timez Own said:


> You don't have to be religious to be a religious leader.
> 
> My father said 'do as I say, not as I do!'
> 
> Think of the power Davey? :notworthy:


 Good recovery mate, your entry can now be scribbled on a strip of paper the same size as everyone else :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had a look for any spare links, but I can't find any, so this one is limited to slightly over a 7.5" wrist - unless you want to fit a strap instead...

I'll include this top quality limited edition Fossil metal display tin:










I've given the watch a once-over with the Cape Cod cloth, and it scrubs up quite well:










The date is still one day behind, but I'll sort that out before I send it :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Davey P's the one for me,

intelligence & wit from him run free.

listening to him is never a chore

even if he tried he could not bore

i wish I myself was so colossal,

Then I'd be worthy to own this fossil...-)


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

No need to be kind as Dave is already a decent honest likeable chap! I have had a few dealings with him and he is one of the stars of this great forum!! :rltrlt:

Well done on the 6,000 posts!! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Davey P

I trust it has not escaped your notice, no one has yet to surpass my personal sanctification of your eminence! 

Alan


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Erm, you're all right mate :laugh:

(I suppose :tongue: ).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Latest list of prize draw entrants is now:



deano1956


SBryantgb (Not sure if his entry was meant to be posted in the Trump debate, but never mind....)


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


Karrusel


Bob Sheruncle


Timez Own


Littlelegs


harryblakes7


Toddy101


You can almost smell the tension in the air............ :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P yn berson hyfryd & Colofn y gymuned ond os mae rhywun mewn gwirionedd yn deall y neges hon yn dweud wrtho beth mae'n dweud.

:tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> You can almost smell the tension in the air............ :tongue:


 You really should change your socks more often, Davey :swoon: :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> How about DaveyP for Pope?
> 
> Yes I think Pope P has a ring to it! You could walk around letting people kiss your hand and say unto them 'btw, do you like my new quartz?'


 Kiss my hand.......? nawww kiss my......

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Davey P yn berson hyfryd & Colofn y gymuned ond os mae rhywun mewn gwirionedd yn deall y neges hon yn dweud wrtho beth mae'n dweud.
> 
> :tongue:


 Ydy DaveyP yn diall, dyna beth sy'n bwysig. Na fydda I'n dweud wrtho fe. :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timez Own said:


> Ydy DaveyP yn diall, dyna beth sy'n bwysig.
> 
> :yes:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great comp davey p a few nice words mmmmmmm

your alright I suppose artytime: sorry I mean what a great bloke lol


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P........get on artytime:



Davey P said:


> Latest list of prize draw entrants is now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's your socks Davey


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

RWP said:


> Davey P........get on artytime:
> 
> That's your socks Davey


 Don't forget me in the list :drinks:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Timez Own said:


> Ydy DaveyP yn diall, dyna beth sy'n bwysig. Na fydda I'n dweud wrtho fe. :tongue: :laugh:


 thats a horrible thing to say about anyone !

i have spoken to the vet who treated the small furry animal in question and have been assured that it was all mutually consensual mostly !


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

There's four things all men always talk about:

women,

sports,

cars and

what a great bloke Davy P is


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> thats a horrible thing to say about anyone !
> 
> i have spoken to the vet who treated the small furry animal in question and have been assured that it was all mutually consensual mostly !


 I hope you realise Mr. P that this could be considered libellous! I move that Rotundus should be given a very small bit of paper indeed :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

So, the latest list of prize draw entrants now stands at:



deano1956


SBryantgb


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


Karrusel


Bob Sheruncle


Timez Own


Littlelegs


harryblakes7


Toddy101


mach 0.0013137


Iceblue


RWP


Sparky the cat


The prize draw will take place on Thursday at 9:00am, and there is a new rule: All pieces of paper will now be the same size, regardless of what comments are made... :biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> The prize draw will take place on Thursday at 9:00am, and there is a new rule: All pieces of paper will now be the same size, regardless of what comments are made... :biggrin:


 see i dont care what you lot say about him behind his back , i think he is a vaguely tolerable sort of bloke :tumbleweed:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been called a lot worse... :tongue:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Dave that HELMET suits you :laugh:

Congrats on the 6K :thumbs_up:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sulie said:


> Dave that HELMET suits you :laugh:
> 
> Congrats on the 6K :thumbs_up:


 Nice goggles too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

˙ʎɐʍʎuɐ ǝɯıʇ ǝɥʇ ɟo ʇsoɯ ןןǝʍ 'dɐɥɔ ɟo ʇɹos ʞo ɐ sı ʎǝʌɐp ˙˙˙ʎɹʇuǝ puoɔǝs ʎɯ s`ǝɹǝɥ os ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɹǝd ʎǝɹʇuǝ ǝuo ʎןuo sɐʍ ʇı ʎɐs ʇ`upıp ʎǝʌɐp

Go on, work that one out :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ˙ʎɐʍʎuɐ ǝɯıʇ ǝɥʇ ɟo ʇsoɯ ןןǝʍ 'dɐɥɔ ɟo ʇɹos ʞo ɐ sı ʎǝʌɐp ˙˙˙ʎɹʇuǝ puoɔǝs ʎɯ s`ǝɹǝɥ os ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɹǝd ʎǝɹʇuǝ ǝuo ʎןuo sɐʍ ʇı ʎɐs ʇ`upıp ʎǝʌɐp
> 
> Go on, work that one out :laugh:


 *New rule: Entries from Australia will be excluded* :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> *New rule: Entries from Australia will be excluded* :tongue:


 I`m not from Australia nor have I ever even visited the place so that obviously doesn`t apply to me






:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, if my last one wasn`t acceptable how about this?

4-1-22-5-25 16 9-19 1-14 15-11 19-15-18-20 15-6 3-8-1-16 10-21-19-20 4-15-14 20 20-5-12-12 8-9-13 9 19-1-9-4 19-15

:tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

*New rule: Entries comprising numbers only will be excluded* :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changing rules as the competition is running!?! :huh:

Hang on, I suspect there may be a bit of discrimination going on here









I think I may have to refer the matter to a Moderator for consideration. Hang on I am a Moderator. Hmm, I wonder would it be an abuse of power for me to ban Davey if I didn`t win?









:laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

*New rule: The organiser reserves the right to exclude ANY member from the prize draw, including Mods.* * Threats or intimidation will not be tolerated. Bribes will be considered though, obviously.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In the words of Foul ole Ron - *MILLENIUM HAND AND SHRIMP, BUGGERIT!! *


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't work out if that is a threat, in fact I've no idea what the hell it means, so I'll say................ *New rule: Entries that are not legible will be excluded * :bash:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> see i dont care what you lot say about him behind his back , i think he is a vaguely tolerable sort of bloke :tumbleweed:


 well ok, starting to think "vaguely" might be a bit of a stretch :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> well ok, starting to think "vaguely" might be a bit of a stretch :laugh:


 *New rule: Previously accepted entries may be cancelled at any time, at the organiser's discretion, and for any reason... *


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ˙ʎɐʍʎuɐ ǝɯıʇ ǝɥʇ ɟo ʇsoɯ ןןǝʍ 'dɐɥɔ ɟo ʇɹos ʞo ɐ sı ʎǝʌɐp ˙˙˙ʎɹʇuǝ puoɔǝs ʎɯ s`ǝɹǝɥ os ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɹǝd ʎǝɹʇuǝ ǝuo ʎןuo sɐʍ ʇı ʎɐs ʇ`upıp ʎǝʌɐp
> 
> Go on, work that one out :laugh:


 Are you really a Scot or an Australian in hiding?

Must read all the posts before doing a quote that has already been answered.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> *New rule: Entries comprising numbers only will be excluded* :tongue:


 Is that just because you get lost when you run out of fingers? 



Davey P said:


> I can't work out if that is a threat, in fact I've no idea what the hell it means, so I'll say................ *New rule: Entries that are not legible will be excluded * :bash:


 Now be fair - that was legible but just incomprehensible. You should make allowances from members based in the colonies. artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Now be fair - that was legible but just incomprehensible. You should make allowances from members based in the colonies. artytime:


 Fair point.

*New rule: Entries that are incomprehensible will be excluded.*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Two days to go, and the entry list now looks like this:



deano1956


SBryantgb


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


Karrusel


Bob Sheruncle


Timez Own


Littlelegs


harryblakes7


Toddy101


mach 0.0013137


Iceblue


RWP


Sparky the cat


Sulie


:biggrin:


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Davy will always have a place in our hearts .

Laughing Gravy

Head of Bulova

(Huntingdon branch)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Laughing gravy said:


> Davy will always have a place in our hearts .
> 
> Laughing Gravy
> 
> ...


 *New rule: Anyone spelling Davey without the "e" will be excluded from the prize draw... * :tongue:


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Davey P said:


> *New rule: Anyone spelling Davey without the "e" will be excluded from the prize draw... * :tongue:


 DavEy is a fastidious pain in the ars_ (I borrowed the E from the last word)

Laughing Gravy

Head of Bulova

(Huntingdon Branch)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, that's a good recovery mate, the list of entries is now as follows:



deano1956


SBryantgb


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


Karrusel


Bob Sheruncle


Timez Own


Littlelegs


harryblakes7


Toddy101


mach 0.0013137


Iceblue


RWP


Sparky the cat


Sulie


Laughing Gravey (see what I did there?)


:laugh:


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, that's a good recovery mate, the list of entries is now as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Y5s I Sur5 did


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Laughing gravy said:


> Y5s I Sur5 did


 Don't push your luck mate....


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Don't push your luck mate....


 :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a quick reminder, there is now only 24 hours to go, so anyone who hasn't entered needs to do so by close of play tonight :biggrin:

:rltrlt:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't believe you are giving away a watch with your name on the dial . When I win it keep it and save me posting it back . :thumbsup: ok sweet cheeks .


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Davey P has reached the big 6 Treble O,
And this has given him a satisfying glow,
I've read he's a big funny likeable chap,
Now give me the watch and ignore this load of cr.....

Thanks :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Right ...this one's in the bag....Davey...the 50p is in the box under the tree I mentioned. I hope the double sided tape I sent you will ensure my ticket 'sticks' to your finger as we discussed... :wicked:

Edit:....*and I hope there will be no new rules regarding 'trees' or 'double sided tape'..................because the boys will be round.....* :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Right ...this one's in the bag....Davey...the 50p is in the box under the tree I mentioned. I hope the double sided tape I sent you will ensure my ticket 'sticks' to your finger as we discussed... :wicked:
> 
> Edit:....*and I hope there will be no new rules regarding 'trees' or 'double sided tape'..................because the boys will be round.....* :laugh:


 *New rule: Bribery and corruption will not be tolerated under any circumstances....*

OK guys, Entry to the prize draw is now CLOSED, and the list of lucky entrants is as follows:



deano1956


SBryantgb


Biker


Roy


Relaxer7


Pip


richy176


brummie1875


bridgeman


taffyman


Rotundus


robden


Humbug


Roger the Dodger


Martinzx


kanab22


Karrusel


Bob Sheruncle


Timez Own


Littlelegs


harryblakes7


Toddy101


mach 0.0013137


Iceblue


RWP


Sparky the cat


Sulie


Laughing Gravey


mcb2007


Delta


The draw will take place at 9:00, with the result posted shortly after. Good luck everyone :thumbs_up:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

09.16 and 35 seconds and no result yet :angry: Going to take back all those nice things I didn't say about him. :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> 09.16 and 35 seconds and no result yet :angry: Going to take back all those nice things I didn't say about him. :rltrlt:


 :laugh:

The prize draw has now been made, and the winner will be announced as soon as the photos are uploaded to PhotoBucket...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The list of entrants has been printed.... As you can see, in the interest of fair play, all names are on exactly the same size strip of paper:










Each entry is precisely cut to size, giving everyone an equal chance of winning (Note: I decided to change the rules, and entered my own name at the last minute....):










:laugh:

The sophisticated prize draw machine is loaded. OK, I'll admit it's the same Fat Face tin cup as last time...:










The draw machine is started, and the organiser plunges his bloated sweaty hand into the tin cup, trying desperately to show off his latest incoming, the mighty Bulova Precisionist...:










And the winner is.......:










Get in! :yahoo:

PM to follow shortly to the lucky winner, and thanks to everyone who took the time to enter, I've had a right old laugh as always :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great prize and draw, thanks dave p for the opportunity, and congratulations to Timez Own!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done drawer and drawee. Congrats on a significant number of posts.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats to @Timez Own and thanks to @Davey P for another great compo! (And to @Roy for the site of course!)


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

story of my life , congrats Timez own

deano


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Well done @Timez Own and thanks to @Davey P for a generous competition prize. :thumbsup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

This is brilliant!

Many thanks Davey, yes it was a good laugh but the most important thing was taking.........taking...., how does the saying go?????? Oh yea that's right.....taking a bow and the watch. Yay go me, and the new pope of course :laugh:

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, congratulations to a worthy winner. I've received your PM - Now send me your surname, you Muppet! :laugh:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

How did you guess my surname??? :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Timez Own said:


> How did you guess my surname??? :laugh:


 A wild stab in the dark, based on your previous comments...


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Well done to all concerned. Congratulations to the winner


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Well done Timez Own and great gesture from DaveyP.

Note to self: Be nicer to Dave next time :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations TZ & well done Davey :thumbsup:

BTW Davey, did you work out what any of the comments I`d made actually said? :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW Davey, did you work out what any of the comments I`d made actually said? :biggrin:


 Nope, but I assumed they would be along similar lines to your normal insults, so no need for a translation :laughing2dw:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Well done Timezone,

In the words of the "Not so nice, after all my grovelling, the Great Davey P"........*"WORSE... COMPETITION.... EVER!"* (Used without consent of the owner)

Well done all. :toot: :thumbs_up:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Nope, but I assumed they would be along similar lines to your normal insults, so no need for a translation :laughing2dw:


 Actually they were (almost) complementary, eg...



> ˙ʎɐʍʎuɐ ǝɯıʇ ǝɥʇ ɟo ʇsoɯ ןןǝʍ 'dɐɥɔ ɟo ʇɹos ʞo ɐ sı ʎǝʌɐp


 :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Well I suppose the competition could have been worse if @Davey P had won and probably have to congratulate @Timez Own and his cringeworthy sucking up the Davey just to win the prize and I am not in the least bit bitter as you may have guessed from my praise of them both


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Well I suppose the competition could have been worse if @Davey P had won and probably have to congratulate @Timez Own and his cringeworthy sucking up the Davey just to win the prize and I am not in the least bit bitter as you may have guessed from my praise of them both


 There's a lot to be said for a bit of cringeworthy sucking up just to win a prize. You should try it sometime mate, then maybe... just maybe.... one day.... you will win a prize as well :laughing2dw:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> There's a lot to be said for a bit of cringeworthy sucking up just to win a prize. You should try it sometime mate, then maybe... just maybe.... one day.... you will win a prize as well :laughing2dw:


 But I did win a prize in the Antiques Roadshow comp run by @Karrusel In fact there were two prizes as @Mr Levity was another winner making it a double `Worst Comp Ever' for you. :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> But I did win a prize in the Antiques Roadshow comp run by @Karrusel In fact there were two prizes as @Mr Levity was another winner making it a double `Worst Comp Ever' for you.


 I don't remember that one, but it sounds rubbish :laughing2dw:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done everybody


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Worst competition since the last one I didn't win! :sadwalk:

Congrats to Timez Own and thanks for the comp and laugh, Davey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not bothered I didn't win..

.....really, I'm not 

Thanks for the competition, Davey :thumbs_up:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations timez own and Davey P. Good fun...-)


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Well done to * @Timez Own

*Congrats again on 6k to * @Davey P


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

It has landed.....

....and I like it a lot! :thumbs_up:







Many Thanks to Mr. P for the comp and to Roy for the forum. :yes: :thumbsup: :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you like the Fossil mate, wear it in health :thumbs_up:


----------

